# February Fish Ohio Smallie



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

A buddy called to see I could suggest a good spot to try and catch a Smallmouth and if I wanted to go with so I suggested a spot. I just ate and had too talk myself into meeting him so I grabbed a rod and a handful of hair jigs and met my buddy and on my first cast something stopped my 3/8 oz black Kalins bucktail jig so I set the hook hard I thought I had a snag then it started moving and then I saw her in the clear water and knew she was big and she bulldogged several times. She taped out at 18.50 inches and went 3.41 lbs


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice bronze BR! A bit different seeing a post from you when your not the one behind the camera... lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautiful fish man!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Ur the man Shane!
Just like weegee said.....


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Wahhooo! what a jumbo


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

bank runner said:


> A buddy called to see I could suggest a good spot to try and catch a Smallmouth and if I wanted to go with so I suggested a spot. I just ate and had too talk myself into meeting him so I grabbed a rod and a handful of hair jigs and met my buddy and on my first cast something stopped my 3/8 oz black Kalins bucktail jig so I set the hook hard I thought I had a snag then it started moving and then I saw her in the clear water and knew she was big and she bulldogged several times. She taped out at 18.50 inches and went 3.41 lbs
> View attachment 255197


It N


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice fish Shane! Great start to the new year. You're going to have to work awful hard to out do the year you had last year though. See you on the river!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Were you floating the jig vertically or swinging it? Great early season fish!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

good lord what a sexy smallmouth !


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Were you floating the jig vertically or swinging it? Great early season fish!


 I was letting the jig drop to the bottom then slowly lifting up on the retrieve


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the pic, but really on the first cast!!!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I wish I could see this fish I can't see pictures on my android phone for whatever reason. But sounds like a great winter smallie congrats!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn look how pretty out of that cold water. Nice fish, congrats!


----------

